# fracino little gem



## steve79 (May 5, 2014)

hi all, have a few questions regarding my little gem. Would like to descale, should I follow standard procedure i.e. run powder through system or do I need to remove the boiler to descale? also I am trying to buy a service kit but there are two options,fracino series 1 or 2, I cannot find any information regarding this information, please help, your expertise would be most appreciated,

steve


----------

